# Angelfish and Threadfin rainbowfish?



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey everybody, im new hear and this is my first post. I was woundering what you guys/gals think of threadfin rainbows as a tankmate for my angel. My angel is about the size of a silver doller(including all his fins). The tank is a 40 gallon TALL, it is 30in long, 12 3/8in wide, and 22 3/4in tall. If it works out I was thinking of this as my stocking list. 1 angelfish, 2 german blue rams,8 threadfin rainbows, and clean up crew. Is that to much? I already have the rams with my angel. I am open to other options of schooling fish (but they have to be plant save) so recommendations are welcome!


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

The rainbowfish sound like good tank mates to me. I think you could prob add another angel or 2, or perhaps a school of tetras and be fine on the bio load.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you. Is there any tetra you would recommend? I like cardinals but think they might get eaten as the angel gets older.


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

I've had big angels and cardinals in a 150g before and they were fine. You just have to make sure you don't get real small cardinals. I love cardinals too...rummynoses too.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Cool, how many do you think I could get without being over stocked. This is a little of topic but how do you stock your tank without using some guide line or "rule"? I find that not overstocking is kind of hard without at least a guide line or something.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

Angels and threadfins is a bit of an iffy combination. Angelfish can be rather aggressive feeders while threadfins are much more mild eaters, which may lead to them not getting enough food.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Ya I have read that. My angel is agressive before I feed, not when I feed.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Do you guys think I would be overstocked with:
1 angelfish
2 GBR
8 threadfin rainbows
And 10 cardinal tetras?

Or 10 rummys instead of the cardinals?

Or maybe:
1 angelfish
2 GBR
And 20 cardinal tetras?


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Anybody? :boink:


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I would not put Threadfins in the same tank with an Angelfish. The Angel is a predator and will eat fish that fit in its mouth. 

You will not be overstocked with 
(1) Angelfish
(2) German Blue Rams (Plenty of hiding places under plants, driftwood... they are not cave dwellers, but should be made to feel safe from the Angel)
(20) Cardinal Tetras. 
(1) Bristlenose Pleco


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks, I am not going to get the threadfins anyway.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Shrimplett said:


> Thanks, I am not going to get the threadfins anyway.


Instead I'm going to get cardinals .


----------

